# Former Volunteer Firefighters Charged with Arson in NB Town



## Sapplicant (1 Dec 2010)

It's a damn shame, really.


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> It's a damn shame, really.



It is something you read about from time to time. Joseph Wambaugh wrote a book on the phenomenon. 
I would not speculate on a motive in _this_ case. But, I had a working relationship with Canada's busiest fire department. I know they took a lot of pride in their call volume. A lot of young men, and women, yearn for the excitement and status of a busy department / station. The adrenalin "rush". Perhaps even to be looked upon as a hero in the community they swore to serve and protect. 
The movie "Backdraft" showed the men racing from one disaster to the next. It probably didn't help that one of them turned out to be a fire-bug. Dennis Smith ( FDNY retired ) wrote that morale was usually highest in their busiest firehouses. The TV show "Rescue Me" showed the same thing when they transferred the star from downtown out to Staten Island. He could not wait to get back to the action. 
Sometimes the tedium of waiting for the next call can be the greatest enemy.


----------

